
Apple on pace to sell record 4.5M Macs this quarter - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/12/apple_on_pace_to_sell_record_4_5m_macs_this_quarter.html
======
dexy
What's the current state of thought on why Apple trades at such a lower P/E
ratio than other, seemingly far riskier, tech entities? They seem to have
transcended radical innovation dependency and just appealing to niche markets,
so what's wrong with them?

